# Raw diet analysis



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay, so I'm new to raw... I currently just started lol. I have put together a monthly diet/order for food and I want to know what you guys think about what I plan on feeding. I know some people don't like grinds, but I plan on using them for beginners sake.

Bfast every morning will be a serving of grind.


Dinner will consist of either a turkey neck, chicken back, or beef Chubb depending on what week it is. 

I will also be feeding goat milk and sardines weekly. 

Is this sufficient? What am I missing? What else do I need?


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I also should add that each month I will rotate a different Chubb... Duck, pork, etc.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Do your grinds contain any organ meat? are they "complete" grinds that also contain bone? 

If your grinds are "complete" then you may be giving too much bone if you give a dinner of turkey necks or chicken backs.

If your grinds are not "complete grinds than you need to ad organ meat. 10 % of the diet needs to be from organ. 5% liver and 5% other.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I would also add a larger, more complicated meal at least once a week so he gets the pleasure of chewing on a bone and working his mouth and neck muscles to get the meat off it. I like to feed lamb necks, pork rib slabs, pork butt with most of the fat cut off, beef necks, etc. Some people feed whole cow or pig heads but I'm a bit too squeamish to deal with those, lol


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

The beef grind has beef heart, beef liver, ground beef bone. So in that case, I wouldn't need to add organs, and this could be too much bone? So what would I feed for dinner or which is a better grind for the diet I'm trying to feed.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Kratos5 said:


> The beef grind has beef heart, beef liver, ground beef bone. So in that case, I wouldn't need to add organs, and this could be too much bone? So what would I feed for dinner or which is a better grind for the diet I'm trying to feed.


Not a complete diet. If you are going to follow whole prey you need to be feeding secreting organs as well. Pancreas, spleen, kidney, testes, ovaries, etc that should make up at least 5% of the diet. Equal portion to liver.

no brain in the mix either so you should be supplementing with a good quality fish or krill oil as well to make up the missing DHA and omegas. Or up your sardines from more then 1x per week.

If you dont want to feed veggies then I'd also make sure the dog had green tripe a few times a week.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The grinds don't contain other organs so you also might look into adding those (gradually). Beef heart is a muscle meat and doesn't count.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> The grinds don't contain other organs so you also might look into adding those (gradually). Beef heart is a muscle meat and doesn't count.


Yes. This. Also tripe, intestines, uterus and lung are usually considered muscle meat as well.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are comfortable with the grind starting out there is no reason you can't split the daily total and feed 2-3 meals of the grind a day. Since the bone is ground I would recommend plenty of opportunity to chew on recreational bones such as knuckles or rib bones. 

Are you transitioning a puppy or an adult?


----------



## cgripp256 (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't want to hijack this thread but I am essentially at the same spot. Some history...

Pup is 5 month male WGSL. Currently 50lbs. Dad was 85lbs and mom 75. He was on a high quality kibble from 8 weeks but was always a bit finicky. As such, we have added various things from ground turkey to beef even pumpkin. It works, most of the time but I could count the number of times he completed all his daily meals on one hand.

I always wanted to do raw but was intimidated by the apparent complexity of it and the wife was grossed out as she is one step away from being a vegetarian. At a recent session with our trainer, Teresa Cowart, she mentioned she only feeds raw and my wife bought into it. Teresa happens to be a vegetarian so I think my wife figures if Teresa could do it so could she.

To make it simple at first, we have begun feeding him Steve's Real food frozen raw nuggets. It is advertised as complete nutritionally. He gets 24-27 ounces per day in three meals. He also gets a marrow bone every other day and I plan on substituting chicken wing, legs, etc for one meal a day or a couple days a week.

So far he LOVES LOVES LOVES the Steve's. Eventually we will switch to all homemade, if you will, as the Steve's is pricey but we are ok for now on it.

I have the following main concerns.

1. Balance - am I missing any critical parts? I keep seeing green tripe for instance.
2. Over/under calcium as it applies to a growing GSD pup. I am trying to keep his growth slow and steady so he is a "little" skinny. But we want to make sure he is getting enough good stuff to grow healthy bones.
3. He drinks WAY less water now. I can't quantify it but it is very noticeably less.
4. His last poop was this AM after 1 meal of raw last night and he hasn't pooped again. It appeared to be what I will call a kibble poop since it looked he same as always. Worried about constipation here. Should I just wait it out or add some fiber to the diet like pumpkin?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cgripp256 (Feb 7, 2016)

A little update. Constipation is not a problem. In fact it went the other way. Although it started out ok and finished not so ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratos5 (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay so I have done some revision. I am going to feed a bad of Blue Rodge Beef Complete. I'm going to put the link below, you can see Ingridients for it on the right it says brb complete for dogs.

I was going to feed that base in morning and RMB at night.

Giving yogurt and sardines weekly. 


http://www.blueridgebeef.com/products-beef-ingredients-analysis.html#GT

What am I missing? Thoughts?


----------

